# Tuck Tape count as a vapor barrier?



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes, No?

Some areas here allow it, Some don't


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

What is tuck tape?

Is it the same as duct tape?

Andy.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> What is tuck tape?
> 
> Is it the same as duct tape?
> 
> Andy.


http://www.cttgroup.com/cantech/en/details/135/


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

How do you mean use as vapour barrier?

We overlap vapour barrier and use it to seal the joints, use to to seal around penetrations in the vapour barrier. We also have the option to use acoustical sealant. I remember my 1 year in Saskatchewan the code/inspectors required both.

How would you use expensive rolls of Tuck Tape as a VB all by itself? Cost here is about $10 roll


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> How do you mean use as vapour barrier?
> 
> We overlap vapour barrier and use it to seal the joints, use to to seal around penetrations in the vapour barrier. We also have the option to use acoustical sealant. I remember my 1 year in Saskatchewan the code/inspectors required both.
> 
> How would you use expensive rolls of Tuck Tape as a VB all by itself? Cost here is about $10 roll


Stop shopping at Home Depot Chris, I get it for 6.50 last I checked, Venture brand.

One inspector wouldn't allow a floating seam to be made with acoustic sealant, those had to be taped. Another job the inspector said it was fine to use exterior grade plywood and tape the seams as a vapour barrier. :laughing:


----------



## Holtman (Jan 7, 2014)

I would also like to know in what way the op means to use tuck tape. When installing vapour barrier I will usually use acoustical sealant for overlaps if there is backing behind the joint and something will be covering the v.b. like drywall to maintain pressure. In the case of a floating overlap with no backing I will use tuck tape but I try to avoid floating overlaps if possible.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I just had an inspector fail the VB in a basement development because we used tuck tape to repair the holes we made in the poly, as well as seal the little boots for the receptacles.

He said tuck tape does not count as a VB. We had to use acoustiseal.

It's never been a problem before.


----------



## Holtman (Jan 7, 2014)

O kne of those.... Then the next inspector will fail you for using acoustical saying only tuck tape will work


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

JT Wood said:


> I just had an inspector fail the VB in a basement development because we used tuck tape to repair the holes we made in the poly, as well as seal the little boots for the receptacles.
> 
> He said tuck tape does not count as a VB. We had to use acoustiseal.
> 
> It's never been a problem before.


That's bull****.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Stop shopping at Home Depot Chris, I get it for 6.50 last I checked, Venture brand. One inspector wouldn't allow a floating seam to be made with acoustic sealant, those had to be taped. Another job the inspector said it was fine to use exterior grade plywood and tape the seams as a vapour barrier. :laughing:


Last time my guys went to buy a case at HD last year the cashier ripped open the box and scanned one roll - a whole case for $10

Thank you very much


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> Last time my guys went to buy a case at HD last year the cashier ripped open the box and scanned one roll - a whole case for $10 Thank you very much


Bought a case of tapes once, scanned one. 
Bought 10 stilleto nail pullers, scanned one. 

Neither I realized till later in the day when I thought my bill was low.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> Last time my guys went to buy a case at HD last year the cashier ripped open the box and scanned one roll - a whole case for $10
> 
> Thank you very much


I hope you corrected the mistake... :blink:


----------



## BrentD (Nov 22, 2013)

Acoustiseal doesn't work well on rec boxes because you need backing to create pressure behind the drywall. I usually use both to get just in case the inspector is being anal. By the time you put a bunch of drywall screws (with a few studs missed) then the cabinet guys drill a bunch of holes looking for studs ,I don't think the tuck tape will be what causes the problem, if there is one.


----------



## atvalaska (Jan 14, 2014)

I mite have to take my vote back ...tuck ....seems to be a "hose'r brand of the "3m red" I use both "black death" and 3m red....


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

BrentD said:


> Acoustiseal doesn't work well on rec boxes because you need backing to create pressure behind the drywall. I usually use both to get just in case the inspector is being anal. By the time you put a bunch of drywall screws (with a few studs missed) then the cabinet guys drill a bunch of holes looking for studs ,I don't think the tuck tape will be what causes the problem, if there is one.


I read in a book once about energy tight building that it isn't a bunch of small holes that will cause energy loss in VB, it's one small missing spot, could be just a couple square inches, or one missed seam (or one missed electrical box). Can't remember why now but it made sense when they explained it


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh and yes Venture tape is definitely cheaper than Tuck tape. Like Wranglers to Levis


----------

